
PyCon US 2014 – Videos - craigkerstiens
http://pyvideo.org/category/50/pycon-us-2014
======
philangist
It seems like the video is not up yet, but "The Birth and Death of Javascript"
by Gary Bernhardt -- of 'Wat!' infamy[1] -- was by far the most entertaining
talk I've seen yet. Jessica McKellar's quick overview of building a language-
level sandbox was also phenomenal. Pycon has been really good so far, I can't
wait for the next two days of talks.

[1]
[https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks/wat](https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks/wat)

~~~
typicalbender
I got really excited when I saw the PyCon videos up and then really sad when
his talk wasn't listed. Any idea whether that is the full set of videos they
are going to post or are there more to come?

~~~
japhyr
I think they post every talk, every lightning talk, and each keynote. These
are just the first ones that have been posted.

------
gardaud
I spoke at PyCon, and it was my first time speaking at a major conference. If
any HN'er with some spare time (or interest in the topic!) would like to give
me feedback on what's good and bad about my talk, and what I can do to improve
next time, it'd be very much appreciated.

Thanks!

[http://pyvideo.org/video/2578/cache-me-if-you-can-
memcached-...](http://pyvideo.org/video/2578/cache-me-if-you-can-memcached-
caching-patterns)

~~~
mslate
Great talk! The last question you received about how the python memcache
client handles distributing keys after adding a node (rather than removing
one) would've been interesting to know, but no sweat. Looks like somebody
explains how this is handled for the ruby client:
[https://www.mikeperham.com/2009/01/14/consistent-hashing-
in-...](https://www.mikeperham.com/2009/01/14/consistent-hashing-in-memcache-
client/)

------
gedazz
There are more on their Youtube channel
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFDHJGm0IxH9uwcIHfR72yg/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFDHJGm0IxH9uwcIHfR72yg/videos)

~~~
anderspetersson
Is it just me, or did the videos disappear?

~~~
tzz
Probably disabled video listing on their YouTube profile page. They want you
go to their website to watch the videos rather than on YouTube.

------
jordigh
Wow, that was fast. Great infrastructure here at Pycon. Knowing what kind of
work goes into editing video to make it available in good quality to the web,
kudos to the Montréal-Python team for helping put this together!

~~~
phillmv
This was _insanely_ fast. Having video release date deltas not measured in
weeks and months is a great achievement.

~~~
samstave
They must have used golang to get this processed and posted.

~~~
lifeisstillgood
dunno why that was getting downvotes :-) It's not trolling if the tongue is in
the cheek

------
Maven911
Just curious on all those who are there, do your companies pay for the trip,
hotel and conference fees?

~~~
Nagyman
Developers have a yearly budget ($1.5K) to go to conferences. So, one biggish
conf or a bunch of smaller local ones.

~~~
reledi
Where do you work?

------
bayesianhorse
I haven't been to Pycon, but I'll be presenting "Brainwaves for Hackers" at
Europython in July, and I'll probably submit a proposal for "Scientific
Visualizations with Blender" for the concurrent PyData Berlin event.

~~~
gourneau
Please do the "Scientific Visualizations with Blender" talk!

------
gourneau
Yeah thanks! Here is a little zapier zap to send email alerts when new videos
are posted [http://zpr.io/Hkyh](http://zpr.io/Hkyh) :)

------
avenger123
I will be watching a few of the ones marked under tutorial that are 3+ hours
long.

I really appreciate the fact that they allow these tutorials to go this long
and respect the content to know that it will take this long to provide more
than a superficial understanding of the subject.

I also find the presenters are much more relaxed and their personalities
really come through as there is no pressure to get everything in within an
hour.

------
john2x
Is "Descriptors and Metaclasses - Understanding and Using Python's More
Advanced Features" really 3 hours long?

~~~
omaranto
Seems so. It's called a 'tutorial', and other PyCon talks called tutorials are
also around 3 hours.

------
tdicola
Awesome--anyone have any more must see talk recommendations? PyCon always has
really high quality talks.

~~~
bcostlow
If you have 3 hours to watch a tutorial, David Beazley's generators talk.
Also, Jess McKellar's keynote on the sorry state of K12 CS education in the US
(and some things we can do about it).

------
heytt
Did they recorded for every talks in
[https://us.pycon.org/2014/schedule/talks/](https://us.pycon.org/2014/schedule/talks/)
?

If yes, It's will really awesome, can't wait for the rest.

------
niyazpk
I suppose more videos are going to be added to this list? Kind of make you
wish they had votes / rating for the videos.

~~~
mjolk
Why votes and ratings? While I think I understand what you mean, wouldn't you
agree that votes play into a system in which the early-released and popular
end up shadowing some of the other great content?

Which is to say, things that you find interesting may not be what I find
interesting (or why easy, large-generalist-audience CSS questions become so
popular on stackoverflow).

------
eragnew
FYI, headline has a typo. 2014 PyCon Videos.

------
RRRA
I'd love to see John Perry Barlow... :)

------
Paul12345534
No dangerous "dongle" jokes this year I hope ;)

------
lispm
What's VieDOS ? A new disk operating system written in Python?

~~~
good_guy
I think it's a typo. it should be 'Videos'.

